# please ID and sex my six mbunas



## jann (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi!

I bought them as 1f + 2m melanochromis and 1f + 2m pseudotropheus. Please help to identify them.

#1 male Pseutotropheus elongatus???









#2 female (right now she is holding fry) but who? I know that the yellow one is Labidochromis caeruleus 









#3 (in front) looks like male Melanochromis interruptus??? (behind #2 again)









#4 female? but no idea who?









#5 last two seems to be same species. Male?









#6 last two seems to be same species. Male?


----------



## Nads (Nov 11, 2007)

There are no female interruptus there - female interruptus are orange :?

Number 3 does look like a male interruptus but is a little pale and the head is a bit elongated


----------



## jann (Mar 8, 2007)

Number 3 could also be _Melanochromis johannii_. But it's more like _Melanochromis interruptus_ to me. M. johannii has light blue more as stripes.

The others are still unidentified. They could be hybrids as well. But i hope not.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

First one looks like a socolofi hybrid.
All the others (except the melano) seem to be your run of the mill "pseudotropheus sp."


----------

